# Ewe emergency post lambing



## jambi1214 (Oct 31, 2022)

I have a ewe that lambed twins yesterday. Ate and drank well yesterday. VERY flighty ewe so almost unable to handle. Got her and lambs confined. She has a low BCS and barely has milk. Have supplemented lambs with colostrum. She has chaffaye alfalfa grain and won't eat. She is desperate from her herd so unsure if she is stressed. It was a surprise lambing so she was not adequately fed prior. Started grain yesterday and she has diarrhea. Unable to temp. No tremore. Laying down and will move.around some but is mainly just staining there as lambs try to nurse. They are not constantly crying and besides being small seem ok. Gave her some sheep drench had on hand....help afraid to loose her


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 31, 2022)

Can you put a couple ewes from the herd by her pen?  May calm her.  Milk usually comes in as nursing happens. Keep water in her pen. Keep forage in her pen.  Reevaluate after company provided.  Have milk ready for lambs.


----------



## jambi1214 (Oct 31, 2022)

Other Ewes are just a few feet away from her. It was so sudden her change in symptoms. @Mini Horses


----------



## jambi1214 (Nov 1, 2022)

Ewe died with 2 day old babies. Supper.worried around other ewes who may lamb soon and are similar to her. Babies are kinda panicking


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 1, 2022)

So sorry for your loss.  Looks like you'll have bottle babies.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 1, 2022)

Oh no, I’m so sorry. It hurts to lose one, no matter if flighty or a pet. 
The lambs will soon call you Mommy. They will adjust to being bottle babies. Ewe or ram lambs? 

What is the history of your flock, recently purchased, ram with ram and that was not disclosed? Get some sheep mineral for them. If you can’t find any locally, Premiere1 has mineral that you mix with 50 pounds of stock salt. Not the rock salt, but a finer grind so the miners will mix well with it.


----------



## jambi1214 (Nov 1, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Oh no, I’m so sorry. It hurts to lose one, no matter if flighty or a pet.
> The lambs will soon call you Mommy. They will adjust to being bottle babies. Ewe or ram lambs?
> 
> What is the history of your flock, recently purchased, ram with ram and that was not disclosed? Get some sheep mineral for them. If you can’t find any locally, Premiere1 has mineral that you mix with 50 pounds of stock salt. Not the rock salt, but a finer grind so the miners will mix well with it.


Got them a few months back with no known history. Terrible feet and were in terrible shape. But have been struggling since. Worried about other ewes who will likely lamb soon too. Will get mineral today. They were on pasture but with nothing left started alfalfa and some grain. Worried to separate and confine them as I don't want to stress them more. They are still with ram. 2 ewes and ram together away from my original flock since they have had health concerns. Lambs are 1 ram 1 ewe. Taking bottle slowly. Crying alot but got some baby clothes for them and checking on them frequently.....just not sure if this was solely malnutrition and I feel very very guilty for this. Is loose mineral better than sheeplyX which has protein in it? @Baymule


----------



## Baymule (Nov 1, 2022)

Yes loose mineral. Just make sure it’s for sheep, not goats as the copper is an issue. Don’t feel guilty about this. You were blindsided, now you know what to look for. You might want to get the ram out so you can gentle down the ewes. Best way to do that is feed in a small space, sit quietly inside. I find sitting on the ground puts them more at ease as I’m not towering over them. They will come up to sniff. Put a little feed in a small tub close to you, greed will get the better of them. LOL. Fastest place to scratch and become instant friends is between their front legs. It may take a few tries, but once successful, they will follow you begging for more. 

Sounds like you got them out of a bad situation. Don’t beat up on yourself, you have 2 lambs out of the loss of the ewe. I’ve only had 2 bottle lambs, both were triplets, one too tiny to suck and the other was rejected. The formula I used was;

1 gallon whole milk from grocery store 
1 cup cultured buttermilk 
1 can evaporated milk 

Pour out 3 cups out of gallon. Pour in buttermilk and evaporated milk, top off with reserved whole milk. 

They did great on this formula and thrived. After a couple of weeks I mixed the homemade formula with lamb replacer to stretch out the homemade formula. 

I put the lambs in a dog crate in the house with extra large potty pads, then found the big pads for incontinentance for people. Bigger package and cost less than puppy pads. At night I put baby diapers on them, secured with blue painters tape and let them loose in the house. It was February 2021, during the freak winter storm we had. We got 10” of snow, 3 ice storms and MINUS SIX degrees! After that passed and it warmed up, I transitioned them slowly to the barn so they wouldn’t grow up to be people. LOL

Good luck with your bottle babies, keep us informed on the other ewes, we will try to help all we can.


----------



## jambi1214 (Nov 1, 2022)

Thanks for the info. It's been 40degree lowest at night. I don't think I can bring them in now because of dog issues so hopefully can keep them in pen in barn. Getting heat lamp now. I already started milk replacer? Is that ok va homemade solution? Which u did use once before I could get to store. What about the other ewes nutrition? I worry I'm adding too much to them at once (starting alfalfa, grain and now mineral)


----------



## Baymule (Nov 1, 2022)

I feed a grass hay, Bermuda or Bahia, free choice, all they want. Not familiar with alfalfa, don’t know if  you have to measure it out or can free feed. I’m thinking measured out. Go easy on the grain to start with, too much too soon may cause stomach upset. You may want to offer baking soda to avert bloat. 

Do you have access to a grass hay? If so you can free feed that, what they will clean up in a day. 

If lambs are doing good on replacer, keep doing what you are doing. Don’t know much about bottle babies, only raised those two, in 8 years of having sheep. My 2 didn’t like the replacer, thrived on the homemade formula, so I mixed it a little less than half replacer and a little more half homemade formula. That is what worked for me. 

@Mike CHS Can you add your experience with bottle lambs?


----------



## Baymule (Nov 1, 2022)

Do make sure they are warm and not chilled before bottle feeding. Stick your finger on their mouth, if cold, warm them up. It doesn’t sound like this is an issue. Make sure the heat lamp is high enough they can’t get to it. And keep drafts off them. 

You got this!


----------



## jambi1214 (Nov 1, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I feed a grass hay, Bermuda or Bahia, free choice, all they want. Not familiar with alfalfa, don’t know if  you have to measure it out or can free feed. I’m thinking measured out. Go easy on the grain to start with, too much too soon may cause stomach upset. You may want to offer baking soda to avert bloat.
> 
> Do you have access to a grass hay? If so you can free feed that, what they will clean up in a day.
> 
> ...


Ewes are getting grass Bermuda hay free access. I throw out a square bale so always have access. Got the loose minerals and they loved it. Bottle babies continuing to eat. They get around and even saw a lamb hop they are taking small amounts of bottle now and when I sat in there with them they snuggled together so seem ok for the moment....I know still so fragile. They tend to cry when they hear the other ewes. Talking back and forth kinda sad. 72 degrees out now so def not worried about heat now  Someone mentioned they could have a parasite issue. But feces seems ok I know can't see the parasite usually but nothing of big concern. I got to pet both ewes heads this afternoon so even that is progress and hopefully they see I'm trying to help.


----------



## jambi1214 (Nov 1, 2022)

Some good news....The kitten instantly fell in love and is actually being helpful giving them love, warmth and comfort


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 1, 2022)

Baymule said:


> @Mike CHS Can you add your experience with bottle lambs?



We had better luck on the formula you posted over the replacer by itself but we add some to the milk mixture.  Alfalfa is richer than hay but we start giving creep feed after they are about a week old.  Once they get used to nursing from you, they are better off being with sheep as they will come running to you when you go out to feed.  We usually have several things going on at feeding time but we put feed out for our dogs as well as a small bit of grain for the ram lambs in with the bottle lambs, then feed the lamb.  We have always had bottle lambs in the house (dog kennel) for the first few days to make sure they are thriving.  If the lambs mom is living they will usually let the lamb stay with them, even if they won't let it nurse but that doesn't fit your situation now.


----------



## jambi1214 (Nov 1, 2022)

Thank you. @Mike CHS Ram is still out with ewes so unsure about putting these babies with them,? Hopeful to get rid of a ram asap to get these guys with the ewes/wethers. Do you ever worry about other ewes hurting the babies? All our have been excellent mother's and young guys are very docile but wasn't sure....


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 1, 2022)

You have probably already seen it but ewes are rough on lambs that aren't theirs.  It's all part of becoming herd members.  It may seem silly but when the lambs call out you can answer and they will get used to it.  We have one three year old adult now that was a bottle lamb that will still come to me when I "bah"  

The lambs should be fine for a short while as long as they can see other sheep.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 1, 2022)

jambi1214 said:


> Some good news....The kitten instantly fell in love and is actually being helpful giving them love, warmth and comfort


That’s so cute. 

Ewes will but lambs that aren’t theirs. With no mamma to run to, they could get hurt. Let them get some size before letting them join the flock.


----------



## jambi1214 (Nov 3, 2022)

Brought twins inside for night and they are loving it and it does make it easier on me. They are getting milk replacer noticed diarrhea tonight. They had yellow thicker stools prior wondering if this is normal due to change in food. Or do I need to worry about something else.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 3, 2022)

The replacer can give loose stools. Try mixing the whole milk formula and mixing it half to half with the milk replacer.


----------



## jambi1214 (Nov 3, 2022)

Baymule said:


> The replacer can give loose stools. Try mixing the whole milk formula and mixing it half to half with the milk replacer.


@Mike CHS @Baymule  so do I mix the egg/milk/heavy cream solution with the milk replacer or just whole milk with milk replacer mix,? I also have been giving it cold now. Did warmer milk for 2 days...ewe is energetic and wants to eat a lot but limiting. Ram eating well not as fiesty as her walking around and nursing ok.
Also stool is stinky....


----------



## purplequeenvt (Nov 3, 2022)

Make sure you are mixing the replacer correctly. It’s best to do it by weight vs volume. 

A common mistake is to put the powder in the measuring cup and add water up to the proper mark when really it should be powder added to the correct amount of water. Most of the replacers I’ve used have been something like 4oz of powder to 16oz water. 

What brand are you using?


----------



## jambi1214 (Nov 3, 2022)

purplequeenvt said:


> Make sure you are mixing the replacer correctly. It’s best to do it by weight vs volume.
> 
> A common mistake is to put the powder in the measuring cup and add water up to the proper mark when really it should be powder added to the correct amount of water. Most of the replacers I’ve used have been something like 4oz of powder to 16oz water.
> 
> What brand are you using?


4oz of powder with 2 cups water. I do measure separately then put in blender to mix as best as possible. @purplequeenvt also confirmed ram has softer but sticky yellow stools so just the ewe has diarrhea and she was the one eating a bit more


----------



## Baymule (Nov 3, 2022)

There is no egg in the formula I gave you. Is your milk replacer soy based? It stinks and can give tummy upset. It sounds like they are in good hands. It’s such a responsibility to care for these little ones


----------



## jambi1214 (Nov 3, 2022)

Baymule said:


> There is no egg in the formula I gave you. Is your milk replacer soy based? It stinks and can give tummy upset. It sounds like they are in good hands. It’s such a responsibility to care for these little ones


Your right  sorry. I was using another formula someone gave me with egg, whole milk, and heavy cream (what I had available too)...thanks Soo much for your help. Helping US get though this fragile stage.
Ps it is not soy based there was no other option at our feed store


----------



## Baymule (Nov 3, 2022)

Don’t stress, you are being a good lamb momma. @purplequeenvt has many years of experience!


----------



## jambi1214 (Nov 3, 2022)

At what point do I worry about her diarrhea? Worry about dehydration and obvious sudden loss, again. She is super active and wants to eat a lot! But limiting. Put them outside during day and will come back in tonight. They are next to other sheep. Your right they know me as mommy already its wild! Hopefully not stressing them out. @purplequeenvt @Baymule


----------



## purplequeenvt (Nov 3, 2022)

Is it actual diarrhea though? Lamb poops are on the runny side. It should be yellow/orange and clumpy/slightly runny at this age. A change in diet can give them diarrhea. I wouldn’t worry about it unless you also notice a change in behavior. 

I’d keep an eye on their temperature and behavior. Their appetites are going to fluctuate a bit, especially since they are still so young.


----------



## jambi1214 (Nov 3, 2022)

purplequeenvt said:


> Is it actual diarrhea though? Lamb poops are on the runny side. It should be yellow/orange and clumpy/slightly runny at this age. A change in diet can give them diarrhea. I wouldn’t worry about it unless you also notice a change in behavior.
> 
> I’d keep an eye on their temperature and behavior. Their appetites are going to fluctuate a bit, especially since they are still so young.


The ewe is diarrhea for sure. Puddle on the ground. Ram his is yellow pasty so a bit better. Will see tonight. They ran to me tonight and ate very eagerly.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 3, 2022)

Thanks for helping out @purplequeenvt . You are way out in front of me on bottle lambs.


----------



## jambi1214 (Nov 6, 2022)

Twins are a week old! What a week!! But they are eating fantastic and stools are more solid/pasty. Thinking it was change in diet from colostrum to milk replacer.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 6, 2022)

Yay! Thanks for the update, you got this now! Keep us informed on how they are doing.


----------



## jambi1214 (Nov 6, 2022)

jambi1214 said:


> Twins are a week old! What a week!! But they are eating fantastic and stools are more solid/pasty. Thinking it was change in diet from colostrum to milk replacer.








Enjoying some sun 😎


----------



## Baymule (Nov 7, 2022)

Awww…. They are so precious! I never get tired of baby lambs. It’s magic every time.


----------



## jambi1214 (Nov 7, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Awww…. They are so precious! I never get tired of baby lambs. It’s magic every time.


It really is!


----------



## Ridgetop (Nov 7, 2022)

So cute.  The big upside of bottle lambs is that the ewes stay extremely affectionate and attached.  If the other flighty ewes decide to lamb, you could consider pulling any ewe lambs and bottle feeding them along with these 2.  Instant conversion of flock to tame, owner-loving ewes.  

Bottle feeding holds no worries for me since we started with dairy goats and routinely pulled their kids at birth and bottle fed.  OTH, we had a supply of free milk from the dairy herd to raise them.  Buck kids went to auction at 2 months old.  Doe kids stayed in the flock.  Just don't over feed.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 7, 2022)

jambi1214 said:


> View attachment 94337View attachment 94338
> Enjoying some sun 😎


Ohhhhhh SOOO CUTE!!! Love the pics - keep 'em coming!


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 7, 2022)

There are better opinions than mine although we have raised our share of lambs over the years.  The biggest thing is as @Ridgetop and others have said... DO NOT OVER FEED..... they might want more but remember, they would get 1-4 oz MAX from the ewe at one time... more in the 1-2 oz range... granted they drank more often.... BUT they have a tiny tummy and too much will just run through them.... instant scours.....

It is the same with the calves.... so many think that because they are eating so good and want more they should get more...... WRONG....... gotta limit them since they are getting fed regular rather than getting a little bit more often. 

They are cute and look good....


----------



## jambi1214 (Nov 13, 2022)

2 weeks old today!!! It's getting easier. The babies are doing great. Still looser stools but energetic and eating well. Got our first snow so kept them in at night but I think there ok now. Hanging in the 30-40s so they got some clothes now but I think doing well!! @Baymule @farmerjan @Ridgetop @SageHill


----------



## jambi1214 (Nov 13, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> There are better opinions than mine although we have raised our share of lambs over the years.  The biggest thing is as @Ridgetop and others have said... DO NOT OVER FEED..... they might want more but remember, they would get 1-4 oz MAX from the ewe at one time... more in the 1-2 oz range... granted they drank more often.... BUT they have a tiny tummy and too much will just run through them.... instant scours.....
> 
> It is the same with the calves.... so many think that because they are eating so good and want more they should get more...... WRONG....... gotta limit them since they are getting fed regular rather than getting a little bit more often.
> 
> They are cute and look good....


Per the bag I am to feed more. We are at 4 feedings a day. Definitely closer to 5oz range per feeding?!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 13, 2022)

The lambs look so cute in their coats! You are doing great. 

Follow the instructions and they should be ok. Are you offering feed or hay? Offer just a little, don’t want to overdo it on feed either. What the bag doesn’t say is that you start replacing the milk with grass (in season) hay and feed.


----------



## jambi1214 (Nov 13, 2022)

I have some grain and water in a small dish with them but don't think they're interested. There is some hay laying around in there but also not sure they are.interested. I will put more out. Grass may be hard at this point but want to get them to learn like the others! @Baymule


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 13, 2022)

I think they look good.  You are past the critical first 2 weeks as far as overfeeding or scours.   Yes, they can still get scours, but upping the milk as per the bag instructions is fine.   Keep doing what you are doing as you seem to have hit it about right.  If you up their milk they will be a little slower to try feed and such since their little bellies are getting what they need and feel full.  Any hay you offer should be a very soft blade type hay, like 2nd or 3rd cutting orchard grass... or a soft grass... nothing with alot of stiffer stems. 
Once they get to liking some grain, the milk will start to taper off some... and they will get more nutrition from the grain.  But realize YOU ARE MOM, so they are always going to be looking to you for everything.... especially when they get a little spoiled and want a bottle etc... and they ALL do that... Bottle fed calves are the same...


----------



## jambi1214 (Nov 13, 2022)

Is Bermuda appropriate for lambs? Only other option is a mix from feed store (other sheep don't really like it) or alfalfa which I don't think is good for them yet!


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 13, 2022)

I don't have any experience with Bermuda or Bahia which are common hays in the south east.  @Baymule  and @Mike CHS  are further south than me... They could give you more info/feedback on those kinds of hay.


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 13, 2022)

Suggestion....look at the hay packaged for rabbits.  Yeah, small package, more expensive but usually leafier and your only offering small amounts to get the lambs started.  Once they have started eating, you can mix with other hays to extend and switch over.

They are adorable and looking good.  You're a fine sheep momma. 😁👍


----------



## Baymule (Nov 14, 2022)

I feed my sheep both Bermuda and Bahia. I have less waste with the Bahia and they like it. Bermuda is the “Golden Standard “ but being sheep, they like Bahia better. Bermuda has more stems, that they don’t eat. But horse quality Bermuda is good hay for sheep. 

Lambs usually nibble, mimicking their momma. As long as they are nibbling, that is good, their digestive system isn’t mature enough yet. 

I have to confess, I bottle fed my 2 lambs for 8 or 9 weeks just because they were so darn cute and so much fun. I kept them in the house during SNOWMEGGDON of February 2021, in Lindale we got down to -6F. When it warmed up, I transitioned them to a pen in the barn, then with the ewes and other lambs.  They would run to me, or anyone with a bottle. I invited people with kids to come over to feed the lambs. My granddaughters loved them and couldn’t get enough. 

What’s not to love about bottle lambs?


----------



## jambi1214 (Nov 14, 2022)

I love this!!! They are precious. Wish I could keep them in more but can't be doing diapers lol. 
I'll see if I can find some rabbit Bermuda or something. Everything we have hear is not really sheep quality. Struggling with adult sheep already. 🤞at what age do you start introducing them to ewes/lambs? Our have been next to eachother. Other lambs are about 8 months and very docile I was thinking to introduce to small group before the ewes who can be cranky!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 14, 2022)

They were probably close to a month old before I put them in the barn, but they were born right before we had that freak winter storm, so I just kept them in the house. It made feeding them easier and they entertained us. 

I had 15 new lambs when that storm hit. My barn was built for heat, not that kind of cold, but I didn’t lose any. One ewe lambed in the middle of it, poor little thing didn’t even know what warmth was. I cut an arm off a sweater and made her a coat, but she stayed all hunched up like a Chihuahua dog. When I went out to feed, I checked her mouth, it was always warm. I stuffed her inside my layers of sweat hoodie, Carharts while I fed, to warm her up. She looked so pitiful. 





Once I put the bottle lambs in the barn, I started with daytime only, in the house at night, then letting them out in the barn while I was out with them, then letting them just stay with all the sheep. They were probably a month old when I let them stay with all the ewes and lambs.


----------



## jambi1214 (Nov 18, 2022)

Hello! So babies are doing great especially since I can get 6 hours of sleep and will be going to 3x day feeding soon. Offering grain and hay. I think the ram things the hay is a bed! But I have seen them putting their noses in hay (haven't seen them eat it but they may have....) But I've noticed the ewe's face seems slightly swollen on one side. I don't see or feel anything. Put finger in mouth nothing obvious. It's hard to even say if it's swelling...tried to get some photos but may not be well noticed. Thought I'd share in case but also sharing some photos


----------



## Baymule (Nov 18, 2022)

You are a good lamb Mommy! Just look at them! So cute!


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 18, 2022)

Maybe she slept wrong and the hair is poofed up?  Bad hair day?


----------



## jambi1214 (Nov 19, 2022)

I actually felt it again and it feels boney. Odd. Will keep an eye on it. Nothing obvious on outside and she is eating and playing so.....


----------

